# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السودان - الجابون

## امير الشامى

*


Sudan

السودان
منتخب ب


Gabon
الجابون
منتخب ب




بطولة أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالسودان 2011


الجولة: 1
المجموعة 1
الجمعة 4 فبراير 2011
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*باذن الله النصر للسودان

وأكيد الجابون مهزومة ( عشان الأزرق الفي علمها دا)
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
الســـــودان



 
الجاــــــبون



السودان

كابتن نادي الهلال و منتخب السودان الوطني
النادي: الهلال - السودان
المنتخب: السودان
تاريخ الميلاد: 19 يوليو 1977
العمر: 33 

النادي: المريخ - السودان
المنتخب: السودان
دفاع


النادي: الهلال - السودان
المنتخب: السودان
تاريخ الميلاد: 1 يناير 1988
العمر: 23

الهجوم


الجابون

الان
نادي مازيمبي الكنغولي
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*


إسم الملعب

Khartoum Stadium
المدينة
الخرطوم السودان
الإحداثيات
"54'35°15 شمالا "57'30°32 شرقا
سنة الإفتتاح
1957 آخر تجديد 2007
أرضية الملعب
إصطناعية
المقاعد
مقاعد عامة: 15000مقاعد للإعلاميين: 50مقاعد لكبار الشخصيات: 15
الفرق
فريق: الخرطوم
معلومات عن الملعب
افتتح الملعب عام 1957 واستضاف اول بطولة في تاريخ كاس الامم الافريقية
وكانت المباراة الاولى بين السودان ومصر 


 



محمد عبد الله مازدا 
سوداني الجنسيه

 

جيرنوت رور 
الألماني الأصل والفرنسي الجنسية
56 سنة











استعدادات المنتخب السوداني
واصل المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم برنامجه الاعدادي لمواجهة الجابون في افتتاح البطولة اورنج للمحليين في الرابع من فبراير المقبل باستاد الخرطوم.
وقدم المنتخب امس تدريباً بملعب دار الرياضة بام درمان واصل من خلاله الاطار الفني بقيادة الوطني محمد عبد الله مازدا سلسلة تحضيراته التي بدأها بمعسكر اسمرا باريتريا واتبعه بالمشاركة في دورة حوض النيل التي استضافتها مصر في الفترة من الخامس الى السابع عشر من يناير الماضي وادى خلالها (3) مباريات خسر الاولى امام كينيا بهدف والثانية امام الكنغو الديمقراطية بطل النسخة الاولى لامم المحليين «1/2» بيد أنه حقق انتصاراً معنوياً على تنزانيا بهدفين دون رد وعاد للخرطوم ومنها الى لوساكا الزامبية ولمواصلة التحضيرات وادي هناك مبارتين في الاولى كسب الاولمبي الزامبي بهدفين دون مقابل وتعادل في الثانية امام منتخب زامبيا للمحليين سلبياً على حسب تصريحات السيد اسامة عطا المنان رئيس ا لبعثة. وبعدها عاد المنتخب للخرطوم وواصل اعداده من خلال معسكره المقفول بفندق كانون. وامس الاول خاض تجربة اعدادية امام الاولمبي الذي يستعد بدوره لمواجهة غانا في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لاولمبياد لندن في العام المقبل وكسبها الاول بهدف نصر الدين جوجو.
الجهاز الفني للمنتخب قال ان التجربة كانت اعدادية للمنتخبين وهما يستعدان لتمثيل السودان في البطولتين الافريقتين.
هذا وسوف يواصل المنتخب اعداده ... حتى موعد مباراته الاولى بالبطولة امام الجابون يوم الجمعة المقبل في افتتاح الفعالية الكبرى التي يستضيفها السودان في الفترة من الرابع للخامس والعشرين من هذا الشهر.

الجابون تتفوق على منتخبات المجموعة الاولى في تصنيف الفيفا

الغريب ان آخر تصنيف للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الصادر في الثاني من يناير يضع منتخبات هذه المجموعة بترتيب مختلف!!

فالجابون هي الأفضل في تطبيق الفيفا وتحتل المركز 31 على مستوى العالم بعد ان قفزت 3 مراكز .. تليها الجزائر في المركز 35 على مستوى العالم بعد ان تراجعت مركزين ثم يوغندا في المركز 63 على مستوى العالم بعد ان قفزت 6 مراكز والسودان في المركز 101 عالمياً بعد ان قفز 19 درجة دفعة واحدة..

ومن حسن الحظ ان منتخب الجابون الذي سيلعب امام السودان يختلف كثيراً من ذاك المنتخب الذي افزع افريقيا ويتأهب حاليا لاستضافة نهائيات الأمم الافريقية 2012م فنحن سنلعب امام المحلي وليس الدولي..

والاخطر في مجموعة السودان هو المنتخب اليوغندي الذي شارك مؤخراً في دورة حوض النيل ولعب 5 مباريات امام تنزانيا وبورندي ومصر في الدور الاول ثم امام الكنغو في نصف النهائي وامام مصر في النهائي وهو فريق قوي يخطط للفوز بلقب البطولة.. يأتي بعده مباشرة في الخطورة منتخب الجزائر الذي يعتمد على 11 لاعباً من فريق وفاق سطيف اقوى اندية الجزائر حاليا .. ثم بعدهما الجابون!!



*

----------


## امير الشامى

*موقف المنتخبين قبل البطوله:
مباراه السودان والجابون هي المباراه الافتتاحيه لبطوله المحليين في نسختها الثانيه المقامه في السودان ولكلا الفريقين مطلب
واقعي من المباراه فنجد ان السودان الذي بدا الاستعداد لهذه البطوله بقامه معسكر اعدادي في اريتريا ثم شارك في بطوله 
حوض النيل رغم ان النتائج في تلك البطوله لم تكن مشجعه بحتلاله المركز الخامس ولكن عده اسباب ادت لذلك منها قله الاعداد
وتوقف الدوري السوداني.
بعد انتهاء بطوله حوض النيل اتجه المنتخب السوداني لزامبيا لاقامه معسكر اعدادي ادى خلالها مبارتين ثم عاد الى السودان لمواصله
اعداده ويامل المنتخب السوداني في تقديم بطوله مميزه ونيل اللقب وايضا تكون خير اعداد للتصفيات الافريقيه لبطوله الامم وفي ظل
كل هذه المعطيات نجد ان المنتخب السوداني مطالب بنتيجه ايجابيه والمقصود هنا الفوز ولاشئ غيره لان السودان تنتظره مبارتين
قويتين امام منتخبي الجزائري ويوغندا فكسب هذا اللقاء يجعله في وضع اكثر راحه في قادم المباريات .

في الجانب الاخرنجد ان المنتخب الجابوني مطلبه الواقعي من المباراه هو ان يخطف نقطه من المنتخب المضيف ويرتفع سقف طموحاته 
كلما تقدم الزمن وكانت تسير في صالحه . المنتخب الجابوني الغير مشارك في تصفيات المم الافريقيه لانه البلد المستضيف الى جانب
غينيا الاستوائيه ستكون فرصه للمدرب الجديد جيرنوت رور للتعرف على العناصر المحليه واختيار بعضها للمنتخب الاول لتجهيزها لبطوله
الامم الافريقيه كان 2012.
*

----------


## midris3

*توصل الجهاز الفني للتشكيلة المناسبة للقاء الجابون من خلال قناعتهم وهي تتكون من بهاء الدين محمد عبد الله للمرمى/قلق/سفاري/مساوي/مصعب عمر للدفاع/نصر الدين الشغيل/عمر بخيت/علاء الدين يوسف/هيثم مصطفى للوسط/مهند الطاهر/بكري عبد القادر ومعهم محمد كمال/خليفة أحمد/بله جابر/مجدي عبد المجيد(أمبدة)/نصر الدين /طمبل/محمد أحمد بشة/أمير الربيع.
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور أخي الكريم علي المجهود المقدر ...

بالتوفيق للمنتخب ...

اللهم إنا نسألك نصراً عزيزاً مؤزراً ...

*

----------

